# Gtr R35 eba parts wanted



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am looking for the following parts from a 2017 eba car

bottom bumper grille
chrome strip on upper grill
passenger side skirt
front wheel arch liners (4pieces)
drl’s and grilles
washer jets and covers
front parking sensors
intercooler duct
oil cooler duct
brackets to hold parking sensors and water jets
pair intercoolers ( must be very clean and undamaged)

07860299991

only parts and sellers in uk to respond thanks
I will pay cash/bacs on collection for parts


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Have the following.
Pm an offer, also have a host of other 35 parts I’d do a job lot deal on.

drl’s and grilles
washer jets and covers
front parking sensors
oil cooler duct
brackets to hold parking sensors and water jets
pair intercoolers


----------

